# Azure Transit Connect not charging



## speedfreak6799 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello, 

I recently purchased an Azure with a 1/4 charge, hauled it home and tried to charge immediately and got a fault on the 120 charger ..called the tech who was servicing and was told not to use an extension cord, tried with out extension cord .. no fault but no charge, ordered 220 charger.. still charge indicator is not lighting up or flashing but I do get a red light flashing on the van next to the charge port. Any help will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Derrick


----------

